# What do you use for a backdrop?



## BSea (Jun 28, 2013)

When I started tying to get better pictures, I bought a grey piece of fabric, and used it as a backdrop.  When my pictures weren't great, the fabric was fine.  And if I use a pen stand it's fine.  But if I have the pen laying on the fabric, and want to do a close-up, the fabric looks just plain ugly.







As you can see, it shows everything including stains.  Plus, every time I put it up, it gets wrinkled, and I have to iron it before I use it again.  So I need something that won't wrinkle, and I can clean off, and doesn't have the ugly fabric pattern.

So what do you guys use?


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 28, 2013)

Most often, I use matboard (left over from when I used to do picture framing) or felt.  Other times, I've used a black, white, or mirrored acrylic sheet.  On occasion, I'll put the pen on a piece of glass, and place a textured backdrop far enough below that it's out of focus.  If I have a prop or photo (such as a target) with an appropriate theme, I'll use for the background too.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 28, 2013)

I just found today that a grey background does wonders for my photos.  It actually helped my camera bring the pen in focus and so far I've not needed much in post processing to be true to color.

With a white backdrop, the pen was over exposed most of the time.

This is just a grey t-shirt clipped up in my light box.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 28, 2013)

I use paper basically, in a photo tent, but other than that I use these jewelry display pads. They are maybe 7" x 14", and come in all colors and materials, such as leather, felt, suede, some sort of burlap style material... I get them from a retail supply store locally. I also use these for laying out parts prior to assembly as to not scratch anything, etc etc....They run me maybe 2 dollars a piece! Somthing similar to this They come in handy for all sorts, and I use them in matching trays for displays..


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 28, 2013)

I use posterboard and sheets of paper to bounce light around (no direct light).


----------



## 76winger (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been using a medium grey shirt that I didn't wear very much for individual and group shots like this one. The texture is a little smoother, I think, than the fabric in your photo, show more texture from the lighter streaks weaved in with the gray. 



 

Then I think the darker color, coupled with lower light and shallower DOF may help for not showing discolorations and texture when I get in close. 


 



I also like Eric's suggestions of different materials, which I hope to get around to trying some day myself.

ETA: Be sure to click on the photos to get to the larger versions stored in MPA to really see the up-close details.


----------



## srs64 (Jun 28, 2013)

I think thats cool the texture of the shirt add to the effect




Carl Fisher said:


> I just found today that a grey background does wonders for my photos.  It actually helped my camera bring the pen in focus and so far I've not needed much in post processing to be true to color.
> 
> With a white backdrop, the pen was over exposed most of the time.
> 
> This is just a grey t-shirt clipped up in my light box.


----------



## ssajn (Jun 28, 2013)

If you go to a tile store you can find 12x12" floor tiles in just about any color or texture you want.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jun 28, 2013)

I made a box out of plexiglass that I got at the local home center. Then I spray painted it white. I made a good size block of wood to set the pen stand on and sprayed it white, too. That makes a nice, neutral background that doesn't compete with the pen for top billing. Light coming through the white paint diffuses pretty well and the open front allows direct light if I want highlights - see the sample pic


----------



## LenKaltman (Jun 28, 2013)

I like using a 12 inch square piece of slightly textured off white tile.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 29, 2013)

Most people use poster board material.  Others use mirrors or tiles. The key is to keep it clean and free of dust. Hard to do with mirrors at times. I do not like the reflective look when looking at a pen.

I have used many different things. I probably currently use a grey poster board the most. Just need to match the camera to the setting. Could get tricky at times. Here are some examples of things I used over the years. Things such as graduated photo boards, blue material, blue painted backboards, an artsy look with blue material.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 29, 2013)

backgrounds and props should vary based on what you wish to show in the product, or attempt to not show.


----------



## joefyffe (Jun 29, 2013)

Cameras are manufactured to an Industry Exposure Standard of 18 % Gray!  Thus, the use of a gray card, when setting exposure in manual mode.  The camera attempts to turn everything (exposure wise) to gray.  This is why a white background causes underexposure of your subject matter and a black background will cause an overexposure of your subject matter.  If the camera "eye" sees it as too bright, (in auto exposure mode) it tries to darken.  If it sees it as too dark, it tries to lighten.


----------

